
William S. Lind, fourth generation warfare, conservatism, and “cultural Marxism” - aspenmayer
https://4thgenwar.wordpress.com/2016/07/03/trump-meets-man-who-inspired-2011-terror-attack-deadlier-than-orlando-shooting/
======
aspenmayer
Original title was clickbait and lacked context. It was:

Donald Trump Meets William S. Lind

Background

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_S._Lind](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_S._Lind)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth-
generation_warfare](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth-generation_warfare)

